# Homer Simpson: Die neue deutsche Stimme hier anhören



## David Martin (26. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Homer Simpson: Die neue deutsche Stimme hier anhören* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Homer Simpson: Die neue deutsche Stimme hier anhören


----------



## i-suffer-rock (26. August 2016)

Ich finde das klingt der vorherigen deutschen Stimme ziemlich ähnlich. Bin positiv überrascht.


----------



## Odin333 (26. August 2016)

"Viele Fans dürfte freuen, dass die neue Stimme von Homer nahezu wie seine alte klingt."
Ist das so? Vielleicht für Taube die nur Untertitel lesen und  keine Veränderung an der Schrift festgestellt haben.
Der Synchronsprecher ist für mich genauso wie Anke Engelke eine Fehlbesetzung - als ob es nicht genug gute Imitatoren geben würde, die die Stimmen nahezu perfekt imitieren und die Sprechrolle übernehmen könnten.

Wenn sich eine gute Stimme ändert, an die man sich Jahrelang gewöhnt hat, dann macht das Zusehen keinen Spass mehr. Das war bei Marge so, bei Hermes auf Futurama, bei Steve aus American Dad und erst recht beim schlimmsten Ersatz von allen: Patrick aus Spongebob.

Aber seit dieser dämliche Slapstick-Humor bei den Simpsons Einzug gehalten hat, hätte man die Serie meinetwegen eh begraben können. 
Die Uralten folgen könnte man allesamt neu zeichnen und das Team dann in Rente schicken.


----------



## SirAlpha (26. August 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> "Viele Fans dürfte freuen, dass die neue Stimme von Homer nahezu wie seine alte klingt."
> Ist das so? Vielleicht für Taube die nur Untertitel lesen und  keine Veränderung an der Schrift festgestellt haben.
> Der Synchronsprecher ist für mich genauso wie Anke Engelke eine Fehlbesetzung - als ob es nicht genug gute Imitatoren geben würde, die die Stimmen nahezu perfekt imitieren und die Sprechrolle übernehmen könnten.
> 
> ...



mimimimi, früher war alles besser, die jugend von heute.
Ja. Haben wir alles schon gewusst. Danke.


----------



## Odin333 (26. August 2016)

SirAlpha schrieb:


> mimimimi,...


Tja, es gibt viele, die dieses Thema stört... für andere ist es aber offensichtlich das normalste der Welt, dass sich eine bekannte Stimme von heute auf morgen komplett ändert...



SirAlpha schrieb:


> früher war alles besser


In diesem Fall stimmt es natürlich, die Simpsons haben ganz klar messbar an Beliebtheit verloren - warum du extra darauf hinweisen musst, dass dir dieser Fakt bekannt ist - keine Ahnung.



SirAlpha schrieb:


> , die jugend von heute.


Das hat zwar weder mit dem Thema noch mit meiner Aussage etwas zu tun aber irgend etwas wirst du damit schon sagen wollen...


----------



## DerBloP (26. August 2016)

Also ich finde auch dass die neue Stimme der alten schon sehr nahe kommt, wobei es jetzt auch nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt ist, und dazu schlechte Qualli....bin mal gespannt wie es klningt wenn "Homer" sich freut und ein Juhuuu raushaut, obs dann immer noch so gut rüberkommt.
Zu Anke Engelke, ja naja, also, ich fands Anfangs auch ziemlich bescheiden, da man sich halt an die damalige schon sehr gewöhnt hat, und die von Anke schon anderes klang. Aaaaaber, die von Anke Engelke kommt dafür der Amerikanischen Originale sehr nahe!

Und zum Thema neue alte Folgen, nunja, klar hatten die alten mehr Charme bzw. war es halt mehr "Altag" nur halt total überspitzt, wo man sich als ältere Person angesprochener fühlt.
Also ja, ich finde die alten Folgen von der komik auch besser, dennoch sind die neuen nun auch nicht schlecht.

Aber wie sagt man so schön, davon geht die Welt nicht unter, und als ob es nichts schlimmeres geben würde.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt viele, die dieses Thema stört... für andere ist es aber offensichtlich das normalste der Welt, dass sich eine bekannte Stimme von heute auf morgen komplett ändert...



Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass der bisherige Sprecher von Homer Simpson verstorben ist?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2016)

Ich kann die Serie eh nicht ab.


----------



## Orzhov (26. August 2016)

Naja die Stimme von Marge wurde ja auch vor einigen Jahren gewechseln und da fand ich den Übergang deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## OField (26. August 2016)

Ist ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. August 2016)

Da kann ich mit leben, die klingt wenigstens ähnlich. Bei Anke Engelke fällt es mir heute noch schwer.


----------



## Odin333 (26. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass der bisherige Sprecher von Homer Simpson verstorben ist?



Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass es sehr viele, sehr gute Homer Simpson Stimmimitatoren gibt?

Genauso wie es sie von Marge gab...


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass es sehr viele, sehr gute Homer Simpson Stimmimitatoren gibt?
> 
> Genauso wie es sie von Marge gab...


  Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dann "immitieren können" und "mit Schauspielerstimmen-Niveau SYNCHRON einsprechen und dabei stundenlange Studioarbeit auf Regieanweisung diszipliniert absolvieren" zwei VÖLLIG verschiedene Paar Schuhe sind?

Zudem hören sich Stimmen allein schon unterschiedlich an je nach dem, mit welchem mic man sie aufnimmt - viele Sprecher aus Reportagen fürs Fernsehen erkennst du gar nicht wieder, wenn sie mal "nur" als Interviewgast, also über ein Live-Mic zu hören sind.


----------



## Austrogamer (26. August 2016)

Ersteindruck furchtbar. Aber das waren nur 9 Sekunden.


----------



## RealJoshua (26. August 2016)

Ist im Original eh besser. Lernt Englisch!


----------



## Neawoulf (26. August 2016)

RealJoshua schrieb:


> Ist im Original eh besser. Lernt Englisch!



1. Ich kann Englisch
2. Ich mochte die deutsche Stimme bisher immer lieber, als die englische
3. Wird's im deutschen Fernsehen nunmal auf deutsch gesendet
4. Die neue Stimme gefällt mir. Klingt natürlich etwas anders, aber das lässt sich halt leider nicht vermeiden


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2016)

RealJoshua schrieb:


> Ist im Original eh besser. Lernt Englisch!


 Da reicht es aber nicht, einfach nur passabel Englisch zu können, denn für Wortspiele&co musst du schon SEHR sehr gut English können, und dazu auch noch die US-Kultur/Medienszene sehr gut kennen, wenn da Witze mit Personen vorkommen, die man hier gar nicht kennt...


----------



## ShawnX (26. August 2016)

Sehr sehr gutes Englisch brauch man für die Simpsons nun wrklich nicht und für die US Kultur reicht es meistens auch wenn man Last Week Tonight schaut - dafür ist dann mehr Englisch nötig. Abgeshen davon beweist das doch nur wie mies die Übersetzung ist wenn jeder Witz eingedeutscht werden muss - was des öfteren auch einfach mal nicht funktioniert. Wer es kann und sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat wird wohl kaum auf Deutsch zurück gehen - also ich könnte es nicht. Selbst das deutsche Fernsehen strahlt mittlerweile Serien in Englisch aus - scheint also zu funktionieren.
Am besten ist es wenn man einfach selbst entscheiden kann welche Sprache man will.

Die neue Stimme von Homer ist immerhin weniger schlimm als angenommen - wird eh erst interessant wenn Dan Castellaneta oder einer der anderen Original Sprecher (3 davon vertonen über 60 Charaktere) mal weg ist. Im deutschen ist das ja wenigstens immer nur eine Stimme die wechselt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. August 2016)

Gefällt mir ganz gut.  
Da sie der alten Stimme näher ist, als es bei Marge damals der Fall war, kann man sich auch sicher gut und schneller daran gewöhnen.


----------



## Pherim (26. August 2016)

Klingt doch ganz passabel. Allerdings schaue ich die Serie schon ewig nicht mehr...


----------



## TheSinner (26. August 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/7ngJsF3.png

Das ist alles was mir zu dem Thema einfällt fürchte ich.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (27. August 2016)

Der aussprach Akzent ist  sauberer als der vom vorherigen Sprecher . Da fehlt das gewisse etwas . Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das die Leute sich daran gewöhnen können . Sind doch bestimmt meistens Junge Leute das gucken .


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. August 2016)

ist mir zu ähnlich zu dem, was gastell gemacht hat. allgemein fand ich einfach, dass er einen fantastischen job gemacht hat, der sich in superber weise von der ebenso brillianten vorlage zu unterscheiden wusste und seinen ganz eigenen charme hatte.
ich werde die simpsons in zukunft im originalton ansehen. 
zu dem simpsons -1998 nonsense fällt mir eigentlich nur das ein https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzyd91NFx-Y
die simpsons schaffen es nach über 26 jahren immer noch, mich zum lachen zu bringen. klar ist nicht jede episode so hervorragend, wie sie es die ersten 9-10 staffeln war, dennoch finde ich es bewundernswert, dass den schreiberlingen immer noch tolle geschichten und gags einfallen. treehouse of horror ist sowieso jedes jahr ein highlight, es gab aber auch sonst in hjeder staffel mindestens 3-4 grandiose episoden.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (27. August 2016)

Das klingt doch schonmal ziemlich originalgetreu. Alleine schon nach diesen qualitativ doch eher bescheidenen 10 Sekunden würde ich doch glatt sagen, das geht so voll in Ordnung. Mal abwarten, wie es wirkt, wenn man zum ersten mal eine ganze Folge mit der neuen Stimme sieht/hört...
An Anke Engelke habe ich mich mit der Zeit gewöhnt, dann wird der neue Homer sicherlich auch funktioneren.^^


----------



## Pherim (27. August 2016)

TheSinner schrieb:


> http://i.imgur.com/7ngJsF3.png
> 
> Das ist alles was mir zu dem Thema einfällt fürchte ich.



 So ungefähr sieht's aus.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zudem hören sich Stimmen allein schon unterschiedlich an je nach dem, mit welchem mic man sie aufnimmt - viele Sprecher aus Reportagen fürs Fernsehen erkennst du gar nicht wieder, wenn sie mal "nur" als Interviewgast, also über ein Live-Mic zu hören sind.


Ich erkenn ja schon unseren Gildenlead kaum wieder, wenn sich bei ihr am PC was umgestellt hat, weil sie vom Skype zu TS gewechselt hat - sprich: bei *derselben *Hardware.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Da reicht es aber nicht, einfach nur passabel Englisch zu können, denn für Wortspiele&co musst du schon SEHR sehr gut English können, und dazu auch noch die US-Kultur/Medienszene sehr gut kennen, wenn da Witze mit Personen vorkommen, die man hier gar nicht kennt...


Beispielsweise ein Wortspiel, das sich auf "Tante Jemima" bezieht, dürfte hierzulande wohl kaum einer verstehen.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine gute Stimme ändert, an die man sich Jahrelang gewöhnt hat, dann macht das Zusehen keinen Spass mehr.


Das ist dann klar ein Dämpfer, wenn Columbo schon wieder eine neue Synchronstimme  hat (der kommt im Laufe der Jahre auf fünf(!) verschiedene Synchronsprecher) - aber auch wenn die unpassend oder ungewohnt ist, wird das von der Handlung, den schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten, Witzen, Dramaturgie etc "übertönt".

Außerdem muß Simpsons deiner Argumentation ja schon 1997 scheiße geworden sein, als die Stimme von Grampa Simpson das erste Mal gewechselt wurde. Inzwischen hatte der auch fünf verschiedene Sprecher... Hm...


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2016)

Grampa Simpson hat mich auch damals schon gestört und Engelke als Marge ist einfach grausam 
Wobei ich Grampa nicht ganz so schlimm fand, weil der kommt ja nicht regelmäßig vor - bei Charakteren, die dauerhaft auf der Bühne sind, fällt das schon mehr ins Gewicht.

Der neue Homer? Weiß nicht .. ist wohl Gewohnheitssache - von dem Beispiel her finde ich ihn ein wenig zu sauber und zu hell.
Bevorzuge aber ohnehin die OV und auch ältere Folgen.

Von den neuen sehe ich selten welche, aber insgesamt finde ich die großteils eh ziemlich mau.
Season 1-10 waren für mich die besten - danach ging es für meinen Geschmack konstant bergab. 
Es hat sich einfach zuviel geändert und meiner Meinugn nach, nicht wirklich zum Positiven.


----------



## Evolverx (27. August 2016)

Jede Serie hat irgendwo einen Punkt wo es zeit wird schluss zu machen und egal wann das war auf jeden fall ist dieser zeitpunkt bei den Simpsons schon lange nicht mehr im rückspiegel zu erkennen.
Unabhänging davon, wenn der sprecher eines schauspielers oder einer Figur wechselt ist das immer beschissen. In diesem Fall bin ich von den Simpsons zum glück schon seit Jahren weg und es betrifft mich nicht.


----------



## Icewolf77 (27. August 2016)

Ich finde es eine gute Wahl und eine ganz gute "Alternative". Macht er doch ganz gut und die Stimmlage ist völlig ok. Gebt ihm eine Chance. (Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich sowieso nur englisch original ansehe)


----------



## Cicero (29. August 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> - als ob es nicht genug gute Imitatoren geben würde, die die Stimmen nahezu perfekt imitieren und die Sprechrolle übernehmen könnten.



Die Vertonung bzw. die Synchronisation von Filmen, Serien, etc. ist harte Arbeit und erfordert professionelle Sprecher. Einfach mal nur eine Stimme imitieren zu können, reicht hierfür nicht. 


53


----------



## Loosa (29. August 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Der Synchronsprecher ist für mich genauso wie Anke Engelke eine Fehlbesetzung - als ob es nicht genug gute Imitatoren geben würde, die die Stimmen nahezu perfekt imitieren und die Sprechrolle übernehmen könnten.



Kommt darauf an was man unter imitieren versteht. Engelke ist weitaus näher am englischen Original als die Stimme davor. _Das_ war eine Fehlbesetzung. Das Krächzen gehört zu Marge einfach dazu. Fand den Wechsel daher gut gelungen.

Wobei ich aber schon ewig keine Simpsons mehr schaue. Kann man das hier irgendwo im Original sehen ohne sich die DVDs kaufen zu müssen?


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Kann man das hier irgendwo im Original sehen ohne sich die DVDs kaufen zu müssen?



Glaub nicht - die DVDs kosten aber nicht mehr die Welt.
Bekommt man pro Season für ~10€.

Es gäbe zwar simpsonsworld.com, jedoch ist die Seite wohl nur aus den USA zugänglich.


----------

